# where can i get zebra snails?



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

does any one know where i can get zebra nerite? snails in the u.s.?

thanks
jeremy


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone? i need to get more cleanup crew strength going and i don't want to add anymore fish. although i really want them, shrimp translates to expensive fish food in my tank..... so if anyone knows where i can get my hands on some(in all honestly i don't think ill be able to afford any but it makes me feel better that i might be able to get some lol) 

honestly if anyone has another idea on some bait i can add to the tank to help my crew out that would be great


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

im pretty sure they are illegal in most parts of the US they are in California anyways. they are pretty hip snails though being that they are the only algae eater available to physically eat and remove GSA


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

bummer!!!!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Since the Dept. of Agriculture has banned many snails, however to my knowledge these are not banned. Just very difficult to get into the US since the bans. Freshwater olive nerite snails are great tank cleaners and of the same family. If you decide to use them visit our web site www.wilmasthecause.org we have them in gift packages. 
Wilma


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

ombcat said:


> . Freshwater olive nerite snails are great tank cleaners and of the same family.


but they don't eat GSA and BBA zebras are the only known snail to eat those particular alga's


----------

